
Homemade tamper-evident security seals for kids and adults alike (2017) - strangecasts
http://blog.ssokolow.com/archives/2017/04/08/home-made-tamper-evident-security-seals-for-kids-and-adults-alike/
======
wiml
An alternate approach, which I think I read in a spy novel somewhere: glitter
nail polish. It'll be a random pattern when it dries; take a photo of that
pattern.

